# Physician Assistant Billing in Michigan



## ofhp (Dec 8, 2009)

Where can I find the guidelines for PA billing for Michigan? We have a PA that has never heard of the guidelines --- cannot see a new patient or can not see an est patient with a new or worsening problem, and I need to direct him
to the correct information

Thanks a bunch


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 8, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've been on this link but maybe this will provide some information...

http://www.aapa.org/advocacy-and-practice-resources/reimbursement/private-payers/623

If you haven't already provided this...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf

Section 190

and...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Section 120


----------



## LLovett (Dec 8, 2009)

You are talking about incident to guidelines not PA guidelines.

PAs in the state of Michigan can see new patients and new/worsening problems they are just billed under the PA not the doctor. Unless the carrier doesn't recognize PAs.

http://www.michiganpa.org/AM/Templa...ONTENTID=9652&TEMPLATE=/CM/ContentDisplay.cfm

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

